# how can I see if my brisket's done?



## htedford (Jul 22, 2006)

I've smoked brisket before, quite a while back, and I have one in the smoker now, but what I'd like to know is if there is a way VISUALLY to know if it's done.  I can use the meat thermometer, but what do I look for in the meat itself, color, texture, or whatever?  With ribs I can see them pull away a bit from the bone and that gives me an idea, but is there anything like that for brisket to look for?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jul 22, 2006)

You can stick a tong or fork underneath the center and lift up, if its about done the top will usually start to split.


----------



## trout (Jul 23, 2006)

While fork method is true, a good rule to follow is to cook open until 160, foil to 190 then wrap in the wifes best guest towels and put into a empty cooler for on to two hours. this help break down the fibers and drive up the hunger pains.  The wife will hate you but whats new.  So except for that aske her for the oldest ones and let her buy new ones.  BTW do not use the same cooler that you are keeping the beer in the idea is to let the heat keep longer.


----------



## joed617 (Jul 23, 2006)

Trouts right, NEVER use the guest towels or the kitchen curtains this tends to really upsets the women folk.  2 coolers are good to have, One for the beef and one for the beer. <If you use the guest towels or the curtains you'll need a few more beers to drowned out the yelling and the painful headache you'll get> So enjoy and have fun.

Joe


----------



## icemn62 (Jul 23, 2006)

I use my instant read thermometer.  If it slides in like butter, then the brisket is done.  If i feel resistance, then it needs to cook a littler longer.

As to them towels.....1. Offer to do the laundry.  2.  Go to lanudrymat.   3.  Bring home everything other than the towels.    4.  let her go buy new towels.   5.  "find" the old towels you forgot in the car.  Complain about how dumb you are.  6.  take old towels to garage, and put in you meat cooler.  7.  NEVER LET HER SEE THOSE TOWELS AGAIN.

8.  Do not wash your meat towels, with rest of the laundry,  unless you like having the wife buy more towels...

Step 8 was learned frm experience.  You WILL need cold beer to help get over the headache she will ensure you suffer from .


----------



## htedford (Jul 23, 2006)

Heh, well, given that I AM "the wife" (technically "the girlfriend", but they're still my towels) I don't guess I have much to worry about.

thanks for the responses.


----------



## joed617 (Jul 24, 2006)

Umm you are the wife .... errrrr never mind we said anything .. ..We were talking about someone else in another forum, Yes, that's it .. innocent look here.. 

<whispers to the guys> "I wonder if she is buying this" 

Joe


----------



## icemn62 (Jul 24, 2006)

Well, you could cook a brisket, and use are explainations as an excuse to go out and buy new towels......

Back on Topic, when are you planning to cook this brisket?  Will we get any pics?


----------



## Dutch (Jul 24, 2006)

Gee that "Gender: Unknown" can get us all in a pile of trouble. :D


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jul 25, 2006)

Hi htedford,

I hope you noticed I made no disparaging words against wifes in general or particular.  Thank you for your continued support. :D


----------

